# Bluefin Tuna Heads & Tails



## gene good (Nov 24, 2015)

A common by-product of the commercial tuna fishery is the heads and tail sections of these big bluefin tuna.

Generally, they are sold to lobster fishermen as bait.

I have been acquiring some of this freshly caught by-product and harvesting the meat.

So far I have been doing well in getting a fair amount of meat, most of which I give away. (It cannot legally be sold)

We have been playing around in the kitchen with recipes.

I am wondering if anyone has thoughts on cooking either the heads or the big tail sections.

I welcome your input chefs.





  








tuna.jpg




__
gene good


__
Nov 24, 2015












  








IMG011.jpg




__
gene good


__
Nov 24, 2015


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to Cheftalk Gene.

Are the cheeks intact? If so those would be a great show stopper.

By your pictures, it looks like you're getting quite a bit of good meat there.

Love tuna, wow lucky you.


----------

